# Brush Suggestions?



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

Our boy is still getting used to his daily brush sessions. We use a slicker brush and a Madan soft bristle brush. I was just curious what your suggestions would be as a Golden puppy and then also as an adult? I could spend a fortune trying to find the right brush.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just use a slicker on my guys. No need to buy a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Chris Christensen pin brush!! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, I wasn't sure and reading what each brush does I could have bought each one lol as I was sure I would use it at some point. :doh:


----------



## FinnsMomma (Jun 24, 2013)

I do have several Chris Christenson brushes the gold pin and the wooden one from when I kept my yorkies in coat. I didn't think to try them with Finns coat though. Thank you!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

FinnsMomma said:


> I do have several Chris Christenson brushes the gold pin and the wooden one from when I kept my yorkies in coat. I didn't think to try them with Finns coat though. Thank you!


The CC wooden pin brush is awesome...its probably all you really need. I use this daily. I also use the 16mm T brush and the fine/coarse buttercomb.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I use a pin brush first then a slicker.Never heard of Chris Christenson but since my pin bruh I've had for years came apart this morning I'll goggle it.Thanks for another lesson guys!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Slicker brush and a Zoom Groom, (I use it for his legs and face, to massage him and when I bathe him). Love both of them...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I swear by the grooming rake for loosening and removing dead undercoat. Then I finish up with the slicker.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

JayBen said:


> The CC wooden pin brush is awesome...its probably all you really need. I use this daily. I also use the 16mm T brush and the fine/coarse buttercomb.


My pin brush is coming apart. I just looked at the selection of Chris Chistenson brushes and there's quite a selection of sizes and prices. Anyone have advice on what MM size to get? Etc.? I've heard they are very durable and worth the money. Is that your experience?


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

OutWest said:


> My pin brush is coming apart. I just looked at the selection of Chris Chistenson brushes and there's quite a selection of sizes and prices. Anyone have advice on what MM size to get? Etc.? I've heard they are very durable and worth the money. Is that your experience?


Absolutely, I would never even think of buying a different brand brush after using these. Yes, they are a bit pricy but its worth every penny. You won't regret it. I was a bit overwhelmed with all their choices of brushes also. Between speaking to someone at CC and info I've researched on my own I purchased these three tools:

16mm T-Brush. Part #A416. If I could only have one brush this would be it.

20mm Large wooden pin brush Part #A040 It works very well for quick brushings. It should never damage the coat. I would get the T-brush over this brush though If you were only going to get one.

#000 Buttercomb. 7 1/2'' Fine/Coarse. This one IMO is a must have. I use it primarily on the feathering and ears. It also will help to pull out some dead undercoat. 

Hope this helps ya out a bit.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

JayBen said:


> Absolutely, I would never even think of buying a different brand brush after using these. Yes, they are a bit pricy but its worth every penny. You won't regret it. I was a bit overwhelmed with all their choices of brushes also. Between speaking to someone at CC and info I've researched on my own I purchased these three tools:
> 
> 16mm T-Brush. Part #A416. If I could only have one brush this would be it.
> 
> ...


Thanks--it looks like the t brush is just a pin brush in a different shape. Why is it better than the other?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the large pin brush,and the t one, I love them both.But the large pin brush is my favorite.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Thanks--it looks like the t brush is just a pin brush in a different shape. Why is it better than the other?


I just personally like how it feels when I'm using it. I wondered the exact same thing actually when I was looking...I said what the heck is this T brush. After reading online about how people loved the T brush I decided to try it and it's great. As far as the stainless steel pins vs wood pins; I think the steel pins really comb out the coat better and get out the dead hair. I don't feel the wooden pins do this as well. I do like the wooden pins for working out any tangles or knots. I also use it while I'm drying her. 
This is just what I do...Other people may have different suggestions. I'm no dog groomer, nor do I show a dog. This just seems to work well for me.


----------

